# My mozz didn't turn out



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Somehow, my thermometer ended up borked and wasn't reading properly. Since I already started the batch I kinda had to wing it. At the end of the process I ended up with rubbery crumbles that wouldn't knead and don't taste like much. I've got it wrapped in a cheesecloth covered ball in the fridge.
Any ideas to salvage it into something edible? Would it melt for pizza? can I do something to make it like store bought cottage cheese? :bored:

Anything so the fam will eat it and I didn't waste a gallon and a half of milk completely


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

could you post your recipe?
that way we have a better idea of what you were doing and can post advice.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Mozzarella Cheese Recipe

As written, but the milk didn't really get hot enough in the second step, the therm read 90 but then i realized the milk was still cold to the touch, so i put the heat back on. 

It didnt really have the same firmness as step 4, and letting it sit longer didn't help. 

I continued the process for practice, and it was looking like it might turn out, but when it was time to knead, it turned into a brittle rubber ball... no way it could be kneaded or stretched. 
I think I'm going to feed it to the poultry lol.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in posting.....Holidays have me busy.
I really don't like doing the citric acid mozz recipes...
do you have a Ph meter?
have had this discussion before about the complexities of mozz....
if you want to produce good cheese all the time you need a good PH meter,
I use a recipe similar to this one...

Wiki: Lactic Acid Mozzarella Cheese Making Recipe Â« CheeseForum.org

making 4 gallons per batch....feel free to ask more questions as I'm short on post time now and can check back later.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting.....Holidays have me busy.
> I really don't like doing the citric acid mozz recipes...
> do you have a Ph meter?
> have had this discussion before about the complexities of mozz....
> ...


Thanks for the info--- I'm really just going to have to go on a culture buying internet shopping spree one of these days.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

SuzyHomemaker09 - thanks for posting this link. After trying 3 or 4 other mozz recipes with goat milk, this one finally worked for me today. All other recipes caused so much leakage of good white creamy stuff out of the cheese as I was attempting to stretch. This one was perfect!!! I was so happy!!


----------

